# Egyptian Halfords? (car accessories)



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

With apologies to the non-Brits for the reference to a UK chain of car parts / accessories shops.

Has anyone discovered somewhere, preferably in the Maadi area, that stocks a good selection of car-related bits and pieces? The more 'grungy' local filling stations seem to stock virtually nothing. The shinier ones have moved into the brave new world of Pringles, car air-fresheners and cappucino, but nothing to do with the actual business of running and maintaining a car. Where does one go to get small tools, fuses, and other sundry car related hardware?

Am I either back to the dealership or touring the local backstreet garages and explaining what I want in mime, or is there such a thing as a car parts / accessories store here?


----------



## Cairo Cathy (Nov 19, 2011)

PoleDancer said:


> With apologies to the non-Brits for the reference to a UK chain of car parts / accessories shops.
> 
> Has anyone discovered somewhere, preferably in the Maadi area, that stocks a good selection of car-related bits and pieces? The more 'grungy' local filling stations seem to stock virtually nothing. The shinier ones have moved into the brave new world of Pringles, car air-fresheners and cappucino, but nothing to do with the actual business of running and maintaining a car. Where does one go to get small tools, fuses, and other sundry car related hardware?
> 
> Am I either back to the dealership or touring the local backstreet garages and explaining what I want in mime, or is there such a thing as a car parts / accessories store here?


what are you searching for?


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

I have a Skoda and one of the maintenance/service stations(Artoc) is located in Ghamra. In the same street you will find a lot of shops with original and non-original car parts.
Maybe you will find the same in the area where you maintain your car?
BTW Halfords is also in Holland!


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

Cairo Cathy said:


> what are you searching for?


Today's need is for mini fuses. However the question was a more general one, for the sort of bits and pieces one needs from time-to-time. The car bit in Carrefour is about as good as I have found, but that's mainly geared towards cleaning, polishing and smelling nice, rather than functioning.


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

Heliopolis Company for Importing does car parts for European cars however is expensive but is not like Halfords, also try Adrian for Trade and Industry in Heliopolis but phone first for what you need, they have accessories and other bits and pieces, I don't know if they are on the internet but Heliopolios Company for Importing has one


----------

